# D3 Beta



## Gott92 (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

mich würde brennend interessieren was genau ich tun muss um mich für die D3 Beta du bewerben. 

Ich bin auf meinen Battlenet-Account und auf Betaprofil-Einstellungen gegangen, hab rechts Diablo-Universum ausgewählt und Präferenzen aktuallisiert. Ist das alles oder muss ich noch was tun?

mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2011)

Du hast auch den Systemcheck gemacht?

Wenn ja, bist du jetzt im großen Topf und musst Glück haben.


----------



## Gott92 (10. Mai 2011)

den hab ich zur cata beta gemacht, reicht das?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich ja, aber mach ihn lieber nochmal. Man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2011)

ah super. ich dachte die losen eventuell automatisch einfach aus den accounts welche aus. hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet


----------



## Karli1994 (1. August 2011)

ich hab ein kleines problem immer wenn ich den systemcheck mache bekomme immer die fehlermeldung  das er systeminformationen nicht senden kann habe mac osx 10.7


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. August 2011)

Ein neuer check ist seit heute online. Wer in die beta will soll laut blizz-facebook jetzt den system check machen


----------



## Egonaut (4. August 2011)

Ooooochhh menno, ick will auch die BETA zocken


----------



## Niemezzki (6. August 2011)

Egonaut schrieb:


> Ooooochhh menno, ick will auch die BETA zocken


Ich will nicht die Beta ,ich will endlich die fertige Version spielen...bin grad wieder voll im Diablo Rausch..und hab mir eben D2 geholt xD


----------



## Moktheshock (14. August 2011)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Als zusätzlichen Hinweis möchten wir verkünden, dass jegliche Gerüchte über ein mitten in Köln geöffnetes Tor zu Diablos Brennenden Höllen völlig unbegründet sind. Im Ernst, am Abend des 16. Augusts gibt es auf dem Rudolfplatz absolut nichts zu sehen...erst Recht nichts, was irgendetwas mit einer dämonischen Invasion zu tun hätte._[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_
_[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Also scheint wohl am Dienstag was großes zu geben ;-) mit dem Neuen Beta Check könnt ich mir gut vorstellen das es Dienstag vor der Gamescom die Ankündigung zur D3 Demo gibt.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]quelle : Welches Tor zur Hölle ^^[/font]


----------



## phamo (1. September 2011)

Unbedingt den System-Check noch einmal durchführen! (http://www.diablo3-spiel.de/2011/08/diablo-3-beta-anmeldung-neuer-system.html)


----------



## Tornianalf (5. September 2011)

Huhu,

Blizzard sagte einmal, dass man nicht unbedingt eine E-Mail erhalten würde, um zur Beta eingeladen zu werden, sondern dass man im battle.net darüber informiert werden würde. Weiß jemand, wie diese Info-Mitteilung über das battle.net genau funktioniert (nachdem man sich dort angemeldet hat)? Ich wüsste nicht, dass es dort eine Art Briefkasten gäbe.

Liebe Grüße.

Tornianalf


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. September 2011)

Du siehst ganz einfach ein neues Spiel in der Übersicht. Nennt sich, höchstwahrscheinlich, Diablo3.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (10. September 2011)

Gott92 schrieb:


> mich würde brennend interessieren was genau ich tun muss um mich für die D3 Beta du bewerben.



Übrigens kann man auch Beta-Keys der Blizzcon benutzen die auch Verkauft werden. Stark abraten möchte ich aber von den zu Tausenden im I-net kursierenden Keygeneratoren, die nichts anderes tun als Accountdaten zu stehlen.


----------

